# Bimini for Catalina 25



## SpcAlan1 (Aug 31, 2009)

I would like the shade from the sun, but do not understand where the bimini goes?

Does it go above the boom?
Does it go below the boom?
Does it go behind the boom?

I have a small clue of the rigging for my boom, 
1. which includes the "boom vang" under the boom attached to mast at cabin.

2. includes a "traveler" in very back of cockpit ( never moved nor used ) - don't know the reason to use?

3. and a metal "halyard type line" that is attched to very end of boom that is connected to traveler ( don't know the name ).

So where does the bimini go, or is there something that needs to be re-rigged upon installation?


----------



## nereussailor (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, The boom is usually above the Bimini. If your boom is low, which they are on the C25's you won't have full standing headroom under it. They usually go in front of the traveler on your boat, and if I remember right you also have a split backstay. (depending on the year) On my H30, I wanted the bimini to go back as far as the aft rail, so The split backstay went right through the bimini. I cut it from the side, added a panel that had Velcro on it and Velcro on the bimini. It goes right around the backstay and covers most of the cockpit. My boom is high enough, so I also have full standing headroom, and my traveler is on the cabin top. Your best bet is to find a canvas shop that can customize one for you, unless you can do it yourself.
Your boom vang, should connect to the boom a couple feet out from the mast, and then to the base of the mast and shouldn't be in the way. The traveler could be in the way of a bimini on your boat. It could be moved to the cabin top, but would take a little work and be expensive. The "metal halyard type line connected to the end of the boom is your topping lift and should be loosened or moved when sailing. It's just there to hold the boom up when the sails are down. I've heard of people tightening it to bring the boom up to get a fuller sail, but never done it myself.
Hope this helps, if not, ask more questions, someone here will be able to help you out.

Dave


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Spc - *here's a link* to a great technique for adding a bimini to a C25.

I used this technique to add one to my C27 and it worked great.


----------



## nereussailor (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice site. The bimini doesn't really cover te back of the cockpit, but it's a lot simpler than what I did with mine.

Dave


----------



## SpcAlan1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok, here is a good question..

If I have a bimini cover.How do I see the wind vang?
I am constantly looking up while sailing.
I guess I better learn how to "feel" the wind.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

SpcAlan1, Catalina built two versions of the Catalina 25 - a standard rig version, and a tall rig. The boom on the tall rig is one foot lower than the boom on the standard rig, and the difference in boom height means that a bimini must be mounted differently for each of the two types of rig.

There is an excellent Catalina 25 owners' website, where you can find a wealth of info about the different ways that you can install a bimini on either type of boat, as well as other info about rigging and sailing a Catalina 25. You can log onto the website at Association Forum I suggest you begin by searching the forum for "bimini."


----------



## SpcAlan1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow , one foot lower than the standard?
I guess my 5'8" body would have to crawl around the cockpit.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

nereussailor said:


> Nice site. The bimini doesn't really cover te back of the cockpit, but it's a lot simpler than what I did with mine.
> 
> Dave


Yeah - I guess it all depends on where your traveler is. Ours is at the lazarette so we needed to keep the bimini forward of the mainsheet. Mounting on the sliding cars give's you some ability to move it forward or aft. Pretty cool.

When you're at the helm, you can look up and see your sails and windex over the back of the bimini. Or you can move forward a bit and be in the shade with the fam.

I also cut our frame down a bit for clearance off the boom.


----------



## SpcAlan1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Well I have never moved my "traveler".
It is actually below my railing on the very back of the cockpit.
It is stainless steel and about the diamter of an ink pen.

I have seen some boats that have a traveler that is on top of the cabin ot that takes up a huge amount in the cockpit. Not Mine.

What is the difference? And what is the use of the traveler?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Spc - here's a link to *GIU'S VIDEOS* which do a great job of explaining the use.

BTW - I didn't mean move the traveler in my post above. I meant move the bimini on the sliding cars to keep the bimini clear of the mainsheet.


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

Your C25 is very similar to my Helms 25. Here is a link to the Helms site here on Sailnet and my thread on the bimini. http://www.sailnet.com/forums/helms/47022-new-bimini-delivered.html When sailing the boom is about 6" above the bimini. I have since installed a boom Vang and it clears nicely.


----------

